# 2.5 gallon display tank @ ACA, no filter, light or CO2,



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

I also saw this tank and like you I was quite amazed about that much beauty in such a small tank.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what is UG? i know a plant but whats the full name i would like to try it also


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

Utricularia Graminifolia ?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahh but the surface scum would drive me absolutely insane, Nice tank though.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

kineticcomfort said:


> UG and mini pellia, he said that UG does not need much in the way of CO2 or light, anyway I blown away by this tank and if UG is really that undemanding I would love to try a little guy like this sharing a light with my 5.5



This seems to be contrary to all the online literature I've found for UG, even from TPT.

I'd like to hear from some folks that have actually kept it to get some of their input because it is beautiful plant and looks great in nano's.


----------

